# 10 Steps to Humor and Optimism



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got about 2 weeks of a personal sabbatical, and trying to hardcore ground myself on some self-improvement principles and SA exercises. Someone gave this to me from an anxiety/depression workshop (don't really know why humor was included). Hope this helps with them positive thoughts..

*TEN STEPS TO HUMOR AND OPTIMISM*

*1. OPTIMISTS ARE SELDOM SURPRISED BY TROUBLE*

Think of yourself as a problem-solver
Look for multiple solutions
Anticipate problems
Look for the "bless" in the "mess"
Avoid phony pep talks
*2. OPTIMISTS LOOK FOR PARTIAL SOLUTIONS*
Free yourself from "all or nothing" thinking
Learn to fail successfully
*3. OPTIMISTS BELIEVE THEY HAVE CONTROL OVER THEIR FUTURE*
Strive for psychological resilience
Control, commitment, challenge
*4. OPTIMISTS ALLOW FOR REGULAR RENEWAL*
Attach yourself to hopeful people
Change your thinking habits
Exercise, eat well
Meditate
*5. OPTIMISTS INTERRUPT THEIR NEGATIVE TRAINS OF THOUGHT*
Monitor your automatic thought
Question whether your automatic thoughts belong to you or to your "Committee"
Use The language of Inclusion rather than Exclusion
*6. OPTIMISTS INTERRUPT THEIR NEGATIVE TRAINS OF THOUGHT*

Explore gratitude, keep a joy journal
Say "Thank you" often
Create and nurture loving support for yourself and others
Discover the therapy of service
*7. OPTIMISTS USE THEIR IMAGINATIONS TO REHEARSE SUCCESS*
Visualize success, happiness and good health
Use positive affirmation
Record the positive aspects of your life and the pleasant memories
Review these often, include friends and family
*8. OPTIMISTS USE POSSIBLITY THINKING*

Discover the power of brainstorming
Do things differently whenever possible
*9. OPTIMISTS LIKE TO SHARE GOOD NEWS*

Ask for positive information from friends, family and coworkers
*10. OPTIMISTS ACCEPT WHAT CANNOT BE CHANGED*

Reference: Power of Optimism by Alan Loyo McGinnis


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for that, those are interesting ideas.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like #4 the best. :banana


----------



## wolvie (Jul 3, 2005)

A joy journal? That's a very good idea! I think it would definitely help me focus on the positives.. I'm going to try it. Thank you for posting that!


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

I like #2, #3, #4, and #10 the best


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

i actually keep something similar to a joy journal. I write down all the accomplishments of the day and I reference them when I need a motivator.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Thx. Interesting


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

> Learn to fail successfully


That made me laugh like an idiot. :lol

Great list though. :agree I wish it was easier to stick to it.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

FailureGene said:


> > Learn to fail successfully
> 
> 
> That made me laugh like an idiot. :lol
> ...


Yep, there's a lot to be said for that! :lol

Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...and remember to ask yourself (for me repeatedly) what lesson did I learn from yet another of my


> successful failures


!

Star


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

wishful_thinking said:


> Thanks for that, those are interesting ideas.


 :agree Very interesting and helpful! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks for posting it... 
I have to work on #2


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh yes, it is Darknightt! 

Humor is the way!

It has carried me through many a day and night!

I am lucky, also, that my classroom is in a hallway with mostly humorous silly goobers (like me)! 

hee hee

Thanks again, Darknight!!!!!

Star :banana :lol :b :thanks :sas :thanks :sas :thanks :sas :banana


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

"Avoid phoney pep talks"

Wow, that caught my eye. I am always trying to talk myself up but it's all just talk and when I stop speaking the anxiety crawls in.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Sometimes you have to really really search and search and search for those positive people.

...but they are definitely worth it! I have transferred six times (thus far in my teaching career) and I have finally found some of the very most positive people I have ever met! It took me a long long time to find them (or maybe they found me...).

My point is...never give up looking for them. They are definitely out there.

I am writing little rhyming Christmas cards for them all because they have helped make my shcool year much easier.

Love you,

This is not a phoney pep talk. I am the genuine article.

Star :hug :kiss :banana :sas


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Darknightt,

My principal recently taught me a new way to deal with students who are tattlers (and it could be helpful to us SAers, IMHO)...

Student: Johnny said I was dumb, stupid, and ugly!!!!
Teacher: Well, Ashlie, _are_ you dumb?
Ashlie: No.
Teacher: _Are_ you stupid?
Ashlie: No.
Teacher: _Are_ you ugly?
Ashlie: No.
Teacher: Well, then I think Johnny must be _confused_. Why don't you go tell him that he must be _confused_.
Ashlie to Johnny: The teacher said that you must be _confused_.
Johnny: Huh?!!!!!!!!!

My point, thus being, is that we could, when someone says or implies that we are dumb, stupid,ugly, shy, unfriendly, etc. we could ask ourselves if we truly are? Then, think to oursleves that that person must be confused (as adults--we could think that they just don't know us--thus they are confused about us.)

Ya never know. I am going to not only use this technique with tattlers, but with the folks who put me down, as well.

BTW the rude people are always going to be out there. We can learn to respond instead of react....even if it's only to look down at the floor, put our finger(fingers)... (and not _just_ the middle one, either) :lol to the side of our face, as if thinking (BTW--this is the universal sign that we are intelligent--just learned that in a conference)...take 3 steps backward and then look off in another direction and either change the subject or walk away.

This really works...I used it when I was having a problem with a bossy, rude substitute teacher, and also with a mouthy paraprofessional.

Being an SAer who hesitates frequently, others feel that they need to jump right in and speak for me.

Star :sas


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Too cool Kalima 

I really hope it helps!


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Great post, darknightt. Thanks!


----------

